# MUNICH --- Germany



## !conic

Quite recent NYT article about Munich: http://travel.nytimes.com/2008/04/13/travel/13Munich.html?ref=travel


----------



## !conic

*Some more Munich skyline pics*

View from Fröttmaning mountain to the city centre









Allianz Arena









Roof of Allianz Arena with a zeppelin









Another view from Fröttmaning mountain









Maximilian Church with the Alps in the background









Opera building and Englischer Garten









View to Schwabing, Parkstadt, Allianz Arena from the city centre, in front buildings of Ludwig Maximilian University









Some tourists down there









Direct sorroundings









Southern neighbourhoods of Isarvorstadt, Sendling, the Alps in the background









View from Donnersberger Brücke to the city centre with Theatiner Church









Donnersberger Brücke street scene









St. Paul's Curch









City center, Hackerbrücke









Freight depot West


















Mittlerer Ring speedway close to Olympia Tower









View from Olympiapark to neighbourhoods in the east









O2 tower, Olympic Stadium









Munich church towers: Frauenkirche, St. Paul's Church, Alter Peter, Kreuzkirche









Alter Peter tower, Munich's number one inner city viewing point









The small viewing platform









Another view from Donnersberger Brücke









Former power/heat supply station Müllerstrasse, the Alps in the background









Westend neighbourhoods, western suburbs









View to Haidhausen area, in front Lehel with St. Lukas Church









Marienplatz









Maxvorstadt and Neuhausen neighbourhoods









Maximilaneum (Bavarian State parliament building), parks along Isar river, eastern suburbs









Town Hall tower, Theatiner Church, Schwabing


----------



## !conic

*city centre, June 2008*

area around Marienplatz

















































































Tal


















Ledererstrasse









Sparkassenstrasse









Neuturmstrasse









Maximilianstrasse


















Bräuhausstrasse/Neuturmstrasse









Stollbergstrase









Maximilianstrasse









Karl-Scharnagel-Ring, Staatskanzlei









Marstallplatz













































Royal Residence Palace, Theatiner Church Towers









Royal Residence Palace


















Shopping mall in Theatinerstrasse









Karlstor









Karlsplatz









Josephspitalstrasse/Kreuzstrasse


----------



## Svartmetall

What an excellent looking city. It never ceases to surprise me.


----------



## CastorTroy

What a fantastic set of photos! :cheers:
Thanks a lot for sharing them with us!


----------



## MPOWER

Nice pics!


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Munich is beautiful!


----------



## Alibaba

beautiful

the city was voted as no 1 most liveable city in the world by Monocle magazine!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

This thread is brilliant!!!
Thank you very much for the outstanding pictures!


----------



## Bahnsteig4

:applause: from Munich's closest relative.


----------



## !conic

March 29 2008, Theresienwiese (where each year in September "Oktoberfest" takes place)









Neighbouring streets









View over Theresienwiese with St. Paul's Church at its northern end









Lots of space in the middle of the city!









April 07 2008, O2 Tower









May 09 2008, Israel 60 celebrations on renewed St Jakob's square






















































Karlsplatz


















Neuhauser Strasse


















May 30 2008, Schwabing, Hohenzollernstrasse



























Schwabing, Franz-Joseph-Strasse









Some Schwabing courtyard second-hand market


















Franz-Joseph-Strasse




































June 13 2008 View to Theresienwiese with Bavaria Statue









Rails leading to central station









Hackerbrücke


----------



## !conic

July 18 2008

Oktoberfest U/C


















New office and apartment buildings on Theresien Heights, Heimeranstrasse


















Theresien Heights, Ganghoferstrasse


----------



## Svartmetall

Excellent contributions, keep them up!


----------



## Munichpictures1970

*Some pics from munich*

Fetish-Shooting @ Friedensengel










Hofgarten










Königsplatz










Siegestor










Staatskanzlei



Stachus



Cafe Tambosi




Olt Tower @ Riem



Our Lokal Vespa Dealer



Brunnenhof



I will show more pics the next time.


----------



## !conic

Your pictures - again - are awesome. Thank you very much for sharing


----------



## 1979213

Incredible pictures. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

I would like to see pictures of the beautiful and hightech low-energy Arnulfpark!
Could it be possible to post the pics on several pages not a whole HD on only ONE page!?


----------



## plus ratio quam vis

*i like it*

such a big city and mountains in the background - amazing - i almost feel like being there


----------



## frank hannover

Thank you for sharing ... Sometimes I dislike MUC, but on this pics I like our most expensive city in the country...


----------



## zwischbl

it has always been a mystery to me why people from northern germany mostly have negative prejudice against munich... its ridiculous.
though munich is the fastest growing city in germany- not only population wise.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

The fastest growing population? :sly: It is Mainz which grew >1.2% per anno since 2004! And I know Bavarians who do dislike the "Prussians" also...


----------



## !conic

Because of Munich’s economic importance, the city attracts many people from the North of Germany. That's probably why some people have the prejudice that Munich was a materialist career city

Actually not only for job-related reasons Munich is a quite popular place to live in Germany. The city just has ist all: a warm and friendly atmosphere with great beer-drinking and schnitzel traditions, a beautiful historic old town, diversified an interesting job opportunities, a lively cultural scene, good infrastructure (though it's a pity that they stopped the Maglev airport connection), huge parks, a successful soccer team, and is sorrounded by beautiful lakes and mountains....

Some more pics, Gärtnerplatz in March 2008



























Müllerstrasse









Hans-Sachs-Strasse


















View from Marsstrasse to the city centre









Bayerstrasse opposite to central station









Landwehrstrasse, close to central station, St. Paul's Church


----------



## zwischbl

Skyline_FFM said:


> The fastest growing population? :sly: It is Mainz which grew >1.2% per anno since 2004! And I know Bavarians who do dislike the "Prussians" also...



My data says that Munich grew a 2,4% in 2007. Even if thats wrong its pretty likely Munich added more people to its population in total as it´s population is more than a million above Mainz.

http://blog.reisen-experten.de/stadte-ranking-munchen-attraktiv-halle-unbeliebt-434

But i was talking about Munich not about Bavaria. 2/3 of Munichs population wasn´t born here. We call them 'Zugezogene'  anyway... its only the 'real' Bavarians who say they´d dislike Prussians.. and they hardly exist in Munich- the 'real' Bavarians i mean. Although i was born here i wouldnt call me so neither. :cheers:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Thank you for tellinge me, how we call them in Germany. Do you think in Frankfurt or Hamburg we call them another word than Zugezogene??? hno:
Munich is STILL growing but will shrink as every other of our cities in the near future!


----------



## Isek

^^^

doubt this strongly. metropolitan region will grow very strong (especially the ingolstadt, regensburg, landshut area), urban area will grow strong and even the core city's population is expected to rise up to 1.5 to 1.6 million the next 15-20 years..


----------



## Skyline_FFM

:sly: This is your own figures. Because Destatis says something differet from that in Statistisches Jahrbuch.... :sly:
Do you think Regensburg and Ingolstadt are metro Region? :lol: And if you wanna know what strong growth is, don't look around in our cities, you should take a look around abroad! :lol:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

www.braunschweig.de/rat_verwaltung/verwaltung/ref0120/stadtforschung/Bevoelkerungsentw_Staedte.pdf :cheers:
http://www.schader-stiftung.de/docs/tabelle_4_teilpopulationen.htm


----------



## Skyline_FFM

zwischbl said:


> My data says that Munich grew a 2,4% in 2007. Even if thats wrong its pretty likely Munich added more people to its population in total as it´s population is more than a million above Mainz.
> 
> http://blog.reisen-experten.de/stadte-ranking-munchen-attraktiv-halle-unbeliebt-434
> 
> But i was talking about Munich not about Bavaria. 2/3 of Munichs population wasn´t born here. We call them 'Zugezogene'  anyway... its only the 'real' Bavarians who say they´d dislike Prussians.. and they hardly exist in Munich- the 'real' Bavarians i mean. Although i was born here i wouldnt call me so neither. :cheers:


:lol: reisen-Experten and Men's Health! But the 2.4% is Wanderungssaldo (migration ratio), not growth rate. You have to discount the mortality rate which may be quite high due to overaging of the population in Munich...


----------



## zwischbl

Skyline_FFM said:


> And if you wanna know what strong growth is, don't look around in our cities, you should take a look around abroad! :lol:


why look abroad? i already know there isn´t anything in Germany growing as fast as Shanghai you Dösbacke :nuts: your hint is useless.


----------



## zwischbl

Skyline_FFM said:


> :lol: reisen-Experten and Men's Health! But the 2.4% is Wanderungssaldo (migration ratio), not growth rate. You have to discount the mortality rate which may be quite high due to overaging of the population in Munich...


 yes i know the link i posted is shit.
but if you would have read the statistics you´ve linked properly you´d know in Munich there are more children born than people die. 
i see you don´t have a clue at all. sorry. i see i see.. it´s only your 'norddeutsches' prejudice just as i said 

regarding the 'geburtenüberschuss' 

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen/815/305781/text/


----------



## zwischbl

now again some pic´s...

Friedensengel (Angel of Peace) in Bogenhausen:









Lukas Kirche (Saint Lukas Church) im Lehel:









Max-Weber-Platz (Max-Weber-Square) Haidhausen:









Sight across the Isar-River southwards:









Prinzregentenstraße in Bogenhausen:









Prinzregentenplatz: 
(A. Hitler used to live in the corner house on the right hands side. Nowadays it´s an office used by the police)









Isartorplatz (A remaining part of the medieval city-wall):









View out of my window in Bogenhausen:



















I´m sorry for the bad quality of the pics


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Not bad quality at all! An excellent addition to the thread.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

zwischbl said:


> why look abroad? i already know there isn´t anything in Germany growing as fast as Shanghai you Dösbacke :nuts: your hint is useless.


Uff, wie alt bist du? 10??? :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## !conic

Inside Allianz Arena Football Stadium, August 2008


----------



## !conic

Views of Isar River during Festival of Isar Bridges, August 2008






























































































































Church Skyline


----------



## MPOWER

The population growth between May 07 and May 08 was 1.5%, so please this stop arguing.  Data

Munich is a great city, my dad studied there at the TUM and he enjoyed the lifestyle which the town offered.


----------



## !conic

Your dad is right. I moved to Munich three years ago because of my job and I still enjoy the city very much :cheers:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

I like the city also, although I would not like to live there, because of the high real estate prices! 
Where are the Arnulfpark pictures???


----------



## !conic

Unfortunately the Arnulfpark project turns out to be rather disappointing...anyway it's still under construction and more exciting buildings might be added in the future! Here some pctures from the last few months:


























Many frequent updates on the Arnulfpark project you find in this German-language forum: http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1710


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Hum, why do you think it is disappointing? From what I have seen on Vivico's hp, this one will be very beautiful with first class urbanism and low energy consumption! That is all we need these days. And from the pics above I must say it looks as if it may become cool!!! kay: Thx!!


----------



## !conic

Thank you, Bahnsteig, for sharing these great pictures with us 

Some more Munich impressions:

Frauenplatz



















Marienplatz









Roof terrace









Pacellistrasse



















Meiserstrasse









Karlstrasse









View from Hackerbrücke









Donnersbergerbrücke









More pictures here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/[/url]


----------



## !conic

*City centre*

Some recent impressions from the area between Sendlinger Tor and central station:

Schwanthalerstrasse





























Sonnenstrasse



















View to Karlsplatz









More pics here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## JohnnyCrash

Munich seems so cosy and villageous, that´s astonishing in a world that becomes more and more high rised and urbanised. I´d love to work there next summer


----------



## Svartmetall

This thread just keeps getting better and better as more people contribute to it! Thanks everyone who has posted pictures, they're all equally excellent.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

http://img27.picoodle.com/data/img27/3/8/29/f_030m_12acfc4.jpg
He's got that "Why is she wearing my shirt" - expression.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Some b/w impressions from January:


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Bahnsteig4

Views from Alter Peter, home to the narrowest stairs I've ever seen.


----------



## Mishevy

A lively atmosphere and a rich cultural life!


----------



## !conic

*More pics taken in August/September 2008*

Oktoberfest under construction









Nymphenburg Channel









Königsplatz



















Theresienhöhe



















City hall tower









Marienplatz









Olympiapark



















Karlsplatz area


----------



## Koda

Thank you for sharing your pictures. :cheers:


----------



## Alibaba

danke!


----------



## Bahnsteig4

http://img33.picoodle.com/data/img33/3/9/3/f_131m_96f397d.jpg

Is it always so full in the evenings or was that some kind of event?


----------



## !conic

@Bahnsteig4: it was a warm sunday evening and in summer there are often free concerts at the Theatron open air theatre, so people come to listen...


----------



## !conic

Here some fresh pictures of Olympiapark I took tonight (05-09-08):

Cheers!









Roofs of the Olympic Stadium







































View to the city and the Alps


----------



## Koda

Nice to see Olympiapark being used. The only thing finished when I was there was the tower.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Off topic, but I know someone from Grand Rapids!


----------



## Golden Age

Fantastic views of the Olympiapark especially the shot of the Alps as Munich backdrop is stellar. Munich's geographical setting makes it quite unique (maybe Vancouver or Zurich are similar with lakes and mountains nearby).

How was the park like during the Europameistershaft when they offered public viewing there? Do they charge an entry fee then?


----------



## Koda

Have to remember this was over forty years ago. Yes they did charge but I do not remember what it was now. You could see more than you can now no tall buildings at the time.


----------



## !conic

Public Viewing @ Olympiapark used to be great indeeed! Pic from flickr from 2006:
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/54/165283315_7b607fdbdd_o.jpg

Of course, it was always free of charge. Hope it will come back in 2010


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

View from the German Museum (Deutsches Museum)








(photo was taken by me, 2006)


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ One shot, but an excellent one! Thanks for contributing!


----------



## !conic




----------



## !conic

Fresh pics of Oktoberfest 2008:


----------



## Isek

LOL! When that girl posed on the stairs down the Bavaria i was right ontop the stairway! So we must have seen each other 

I still know that i was asking someone "Who is that girl?". But nobody new it! :lol:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

I think she is the ugly wife of Ralf Schumacher. Fortunately I forgot her name! :lol:


----------



## goschio

Dr.Seltsam said:


> I think she is the ugly wife of Ralf Schumacher. Fortunately I forgot her name! :lol:


Yeah, she is quite ugly. Such a fake face.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

No pics of Paris Hilton or Pamela Anderson? :lol: They have been there also.


----------



## !conic

All around Oktoberfest!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

!conic said:


>


This picture is so cool! :lol:


----------



## MPOWER

Oktoberfest is great!!


----------



## Koda

Eine Messe wird immer eine Messe sein. :cheers:


----------



## !conic

Black/White from the last few weeks:










Olympic Stadium









Nymphenburg Channel









central station









S-Bahn station Hackerbrücke









Marienplatz









Elisenstrasse









Sonnenstrasse









Karlsplatz


----------



## pixel2008

WOW. So many BMWs on the pictures... Yes, it must be Munich. kay:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

The BW-shots are good!


----------



## Svartmetall

I agree, those black and white shots are excellent. Munich can be very photogenic when it wants to be.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

München = :applause:


----------



## Brisbaner21

Great shots!


----------



## !conic

Munich, this morning....


----------



## Mr. International

All these nice pictures of Munich, or should I say Frauenkirche, but almost nothing of the Olympiazentrum. Disgrace ! 

Olympiastadion from the top of Olympiaturm.










Olympiastadion from inside.


















Olympiadorf









Football grounds inbetween Moosach and the Olympiadorf.









"Uptown Tower" in Moosach, where I believe 02 Germany are headquartered.









"Highlight Towers" in north Schwabing.









Olympiasee, Olympiastadion and Olympiaradstadion (bike stadium)









BMW Headquarters and some of its plants, bottom left BMW museum, Allianz Arena in the distance on the northern tip of Munich.









Allianz Arena









Olympiazentrum with BMW Headquarters in the background.


















Looking towards the Olympiazentrum from Fröttmaning (where the Allianz Arena is located).









Looking to the center from near Westpark.









Same location zoomed in.


----------



## !conic

Olympiapark is very nice, thank you for sharing the pics. It is one of the most important examples of succesful European post-war modernism. Just look a little bit through this threat, and you'll find more pics from Olympiapark........for instance: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20920380&postcount=74


----------



## thun

!conic: Are you from Germany or even Munich? Your avatar makes me think that...
If so, join UiG!


----------



## Mr. International

!conic said:


> Olympiapark is very nice, thank you for sharing the pics. It is one of the most important examples of succesful European post-war modernism. Just look a little bit through this threat, and you'll find more pics from Olympiapark........for instance: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20920380&postcount=74


No problem. This thread is really full of fantastic pics. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Munichpictures1970

*Some new pics*

Königsplatz



















Am Platzl










Frauenkirche



Olympiastadion


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Frauenkirche


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting ones ^^


----------



## Svartmetall

Excellent pictures! I really do love the Olympic Stadium.


----------



## christos-greece

Yeap...  ^^


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Great shots! :applause:


----------



## MasonicStage™

amazing pics and amazing city. :applause:
I've been there 3 weeks ago and all I can say is --> fabulous.


----------



## christos-greece

The city of the monuments...


----------



## 7freedom7

Dr.Seltsam said:


> I think she is the ugly wife of Ralf Schumacher. Fortunately I forgot her name! :lol:


Sorry, I dont think so, maybe most white girls looks more or less alike for me


----------



## !conic

Winter in Munich (11-23-08)


----------



## GaBo_CR

i think i'm in love... i really have to visit Germany some day, looks amazing...


----------



## !conic

Some more winterly impressions I took yesterday morning


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Geil! München rockt - aber sowas von!!!


----------



## Amuse2000

very nice indeed


----------



## !conic

Xtra pics:


----------



## !conic

Left-overs 2008:


----------



## christos-greece

Some very nice pics :cheers: ^^^^ skyline & street scenes


----------



## tonyboy

nice thread...fab pix..


----------



## max015




----------



## tonyssa

Nice pics, thank you!


----------



## fri

What a pretty city. 

Must be the most beautiful city I've been to.


----------



## Pansori

It just happened that I booked a flight to Munich for next week as a 'random' destination. Now it seems it's going to be not just some 'random' trip but perhaps one of the most prominent destinations I have ever been to. Judging from these photos it's an absolutely amazing city. The mountain background gives an incredible touch to the skyline.


----------



## Justme

^^ You should have a good time, but keep in mind that the mountains can only be seen on very clear days as they are quite far away, and they only look so close on photos with telephoto lenses which compress the distances. I have been to Munich many times and have only seen the mountains once. You maybe lucky though.

Make sure you order a Weizen when in a bar, especially the darker ones. A great beer.


----------



## Pansori

^^
Thanks. I guess all I can hope for is nice weather. I'm also planning to rent a car so probably reaching the mountains will also be an option.


----------



## max015




----------



## Koda

If you rent a car you should visit Neuschwanstein Castle and Oberammergau. They are near the mountains.


----------



## Johnny Blade

Oui, I do too!


christos-greece said:


> ^^ I like this building a lot


----------



## sternchen123

*Some more*

Some more pics from Munich:


----------



## zwischbl

Pansori said:


> ^^
> I guess all I can hope for is nice weather.


Sorry to hear that! I fear you´ve picked the time with the worst weather since quite a while. hope you stay until the end of the week since then its getting better! Hope you enjoy your trip :cheers:


----------



## !conic

Wild waters of Isar River (July 7 2009):


----------



## !conic

*Munich and the Alps - Views from Olympia Tower*

Pics taken on July 26, 2009










On Theresienwiese you can see the tents for Oktoberfest under construction. Behind, further in the countryside, you can see Grosshesseloher Bridge crossing Isar River









Cargo station Munich North









Office buildings around Donnersberger Brücke and Heimeranplatz in the Western part of the city









Allianz Arena in the North









View to South West with Allgaeu Alps, the silver-coloured building is one of Munich's largest hospitals, located in the district of Großhadern









View to Zugspitze, Germany's highest summit


----------



## erbse

Fantastic :applause: I always adore your regular updated photoshow here, iconic.


Munich has so much to offer and is far from being boring (as some people say) in any way. Definitely the most beautiful metropolis (with heart ) of Germany!


----------



## City-Kelle

erbse said:


> Munich has so much to offer and is far from being boring (as some people say) in any way.


Objection! Munich is totally boring, but really beautiful, that is true.


----------



## Guest

Boredom is a state of mind, it is what defines you. In a nutshell, nobody is to blame but yourself .... great pics, thank you mate


----------



## Pansori

Boring? That, of course, is not the case 

Fantastic photos!


----------



## !conic

I am sorry that obviously many people experience Munich as a boring city. Of course it is not a breathtaking metropolis such as New York City or the like – but as long as I know Munich has never promised or aspired to be like that. Given Munich‘s decent size, it still has quite a lot to offer in the way of culture and even quite a busy nightlife. Obviously on the first sight the city gives kind of a boring and unlively impression to many people. But I can almost assure you that if you look a bit closer you’ll find out that it is quite a busy and liveable place...


----------



## Chadoh25

amazing photos


----------



## !conic

Munich 10/25/2009

Bavaria Statue, Alps 









Roofs of former fairgrounds, district of Sendling









Siemens Building, Margaret Church in Sendling


----------



## Chadoh25

Nice!!!!


----------



## bigrod841

munich is one nice German city. I'd been there once way way back and I love the place and the people I met in the streets were friendlier.

I had one embarassing/funny experience though- well maybe for some it's not.
I went to Olympiaplazt and used the swimming pool and the sauna. I went in the sauna with towel wrapped around myself but I noticed that everyone (all men) were naked and some were looking at me so I took off my towel. then all of a sudden a couple of women went in. I wasn't used to this so I put back my towel and got away from them and some people were looking at me.

anyways, thanks @ !conic for sharing these photos.


----------



## Kampflamm

With sauna etiquette being so different from country to country, it's a dangerous place to be.

Great pics. You feel like the Alps are only a couple of miles away even though it's at least a 100km car ride.


----------



## !conic

Kampflamm said:


> You feel like the Alps are only a couple of miles away even though it's at least a 100km car ride.


Yeah, on some days you have a very good view from the city to the Alps – but it is not every day like that. The main chain of the Alps with the really high mountains is indeed more than 100 kilometers away. On the pictures you can see many mountains which are part of the Bavarian Alpine Foreland (foothills of the Alps). Mountains such as Herzogstand, Wallberg and Wendelstein are in the range of 50 - 80 kilometers from the city.


----------



## goschio

Never seen the Alps from Munich. Alwasys too thick smog in the city.


----------



## Munichpictures1970

I made this two pics today. 





















Last week I saw this advertisment at Munich-Airport! We have a Mc Donalds Restaurant now!


----------



## Frieden

I love your first two pics


----------



## DWest

nice photos of a beautiful Munich.


----------



## Aan

hmm, commie blocks in Munich in western germany, I'm surprised


----------



## MareCar

Aan said:


> hmm, commie blocks in Munich in western germany, I'm surprised


It's Neuperlach, built in the 70s as a commiblock part of town, very big and not different than anyone in eastern europe. Actually Munich has smaller-medium commieblocks all over town and even in the suburbs.
Check this out, and that's just a small part of it:









http://wikimapia.org/#lat=48.0975725&lon=11.6471386&z=14&l=5&m=b


----------



## god

Munichpictures1970 said:


>


They have translated "I'm lovin' it", LOL.

And on topic. I was in Munich year ago, and the city didn't impress me specially. The rail infrastructure is very impressive indeed, but the city itself is typical.


----------



## Pansori

god said:


> They have translated "I'm lovin' it", LOL.
> 
> And on topic. I was in Munich year ago, and the city didn't impress me specially. The rail infrastructure is very impressive indeed, but the city itself is typical.


To me personally Munich seemed one of the most amazing cities that I have been to (along with few others such as Singapore, Bangkok and Hong Kong which left an everlasting impression). Not by the greatness of old European architecture (as in Paris, or Prague) of slick modernity with skyscrapers (like Honk Kong) but by how well and efficient things are made to work. That includes public transport, roads, public spaces, green areas etc. At each step I was thinking "yes, this is how indeed it should be done" whether it was a road, a U-bahn stop or a public park. The only other city that made such an impression to me was Singapore where these things are beyond comprehension and where everything always works well. Hence it is not a big surprise to see Munich among the leading world cities in 'quality of life' and similar surveys. I think this is a tremendous achievement and that's what impresses me more than anything else.


----------



## !conic

Some more views of Munich & the Alps:

Inner city church skyline, as seen from Luitpoldpark









Theresienwiese after the rain









Olympiapark









Buildings around Karlsplatz and Schwabing, seen from Luitpoldpark









View from Olympia tower with mixed weather conditions









Olympic Stadium, Zugspitze


----------



## hmueller2

WOW the alps in the back look stunning


----------



## Gzdvtz

*Some Minga pics from me*


----------



## Pansori

Beautiful. It's very hard not to fall in love with this city. The mouantain backdrop in some pictures is breathtaking. It's one of those cities that not only look lovely but also feel lovely, warm and nice even if you're a foreigner who's never been there before. I was in Munich twice already and probably will be many more times.


----------



## Golden Age

Stunning!

Don't forget also that Munich is Germany's by far most wealthy big city (with Hamburg second). Nowhere else in the German speaking world are real estate prices this high and living space so hard to come by.

The vicinity to the Alps, the endless recreation possibilities (i.e., lakes) and the infrastructure (jobs, schools, hospitals) are nothing short of outstanding. Vancouver comes to mind (minus the skyscrapers).

Why am I saying all this? Easy answer, Munich is not only visually appealing, but is attracting people through a dynamic economy and immense quality of life. Wouldn't mind living here one day.


----------



## tk780

Golden Age said:


> Stunning!
> 
> Don't forget also that Munich is Germany's by far most wealthy big city (with Hamburg second).


By what measure? Munich sure is a wealthy city, but it is surpassed by Frankfurt in terms of wages and GDP per capita. The Munich area does have the highest purchasing power though if I'm not mistaken.

Beautiful pictures, btw. Munich constantly ranks first as the city that Germans would most like to relocate to. I guess for both Germans and tourists, Munich represents what a German city should look like.


----------



## hmueller2

from 2006
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/4781048.stm

GDP

1 Frankfurt am Main Germany 74,465
2 Karlsruhe Germany 70,097
3 Paris France 67,200
4 Munich Germany 61,360
5 Düsseldorf Germany 54,053
6 Stuttgart Germany 53,570
7 Brussels Belgium  51,106
8 Copenhagen Denmark 50,775
9 Hanover Germany 47,223
10 Hamburg Germany 43,098 

even Gelsenkirchen has a higher GDP than London


----------



## Justme

^^ Don't take GDP figures for cities with any grain of salt. They have no real relevance in the real world. They are based on political boundaries and as we know, a "real" city today is the entire metropolitan area. Afterall, people with lower income often move further out of the city center to save money due to cheaper rents. If the city proper is quite small, then this will not include them and the city's GDP is inflated. This is certainly clear in the case of Frankfurt. London, having a much larger political boundary, includes a lot more of the lower income earners than a city with a smaller boundary.

When you look at the GDP/capita of metropolitan area's however, they tend to even themselves out across the board. It's another reason why those metropolitan area's are far more useful in demographics than the political entities of the city proper.


----------



## christos-greece

Some stunning, great updated photos in above posts  thanks kay:


----------



## Huti

such a beautiful city


----------



## christos-greece

Munich or Munchen is really a very nice city...


----------



## Munichpictures1970

*Celebrating The Championship*


----------



## erbse

Gratulation, Minga! :applause:


Did you take those shots? Mittendrin statt nur dabei?


----------



## Munichpictures1970

erbse said:


> Gratulation, Minga! :applause:
> 
> 
> Did you take those shots? Mittendrin statt nur dabei?


Ja!


----------



## Parisian Girl

Love Munich! My favourite city in Germany!


----------



## dutchmaster

My favourite city in Germany by far too...


----------



## christos-greece

Really great photos :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

WOW the alps in the back look awesome stunning


----------



## Munichpictures1970

More pics from Munich


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice updates from Munich


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Wiesn 2010 - under construction


----------



## Astenaar

Munichpictures1970 said:


> Wiesn 2010 - under construction


Only 6 weeks and I will be there again, looking forward to it!


----------



## !conic

2010-10-02, Views from St. Paul's Church Tower on Oktoberfest 2010 and Bavarian and Austrian Alps:


----------



## !conic

Wiesn-Panorama's:


----------



## Munichpictures1970

!conic said:


> Wiesn-Panorama's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazing pic!!


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Wiesn 2010


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Englisher Garten 2010-11-13


----------



## snicket

Sehr gut!


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, very nice new photos from Munich


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Wintertime 2013-01-19


----------



## aljuarez

Very interesting angles! My first and so far only time there, it was -18C! The days were gorgeous and sunny, though! :cheers:


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Wintertime 2013-01-19; "only" -5C!


----------



## danmartin1985

awesome city.one of my faves/


----------



## Munichpictures1970

St. Patrick´s Day


----------



## Skrapebook

Everything there just looks so amazingly fresh! 
Gotts to luv good ol München! :cheers1: Hofbräuhaus calling


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice updates from Munich


----------



## MilbertDavid

very nice winter photos of Munich.


----------



## TimothyR

Fascinating city.


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Street Art


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Champions!!!!!


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Some new pics


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

nice pictures!



Munichpictures1970 said:


> Champions!!!!!


:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Munich


----------



## CarlosA

Ich möchte zu Stadt besuchen, es ist sehr Schön. Grüße aus Kolumbien


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Munich Airport Center


----------



## fieldsofdreams

First time commenting on your wonderful collection (after several visits), and all I can say about Munich is, it is a truly fantastic city to visit! At the heart of Bavaria, Munich for me is a large city filled with modern structures interspersed with German and Bavarian touches in architecture and design, and the urban fabric found in this city is as alive as in many parts of New York City and San Francisco, with a lot of street graffiti contrasting with spectacular churches and skyscrapers, a modern stadium complementing with a quiet and traditional alleyway, and everything else in between. Most of all, despite being a large city, Munich seems to have a friendly and charming feel to it, especially with inviting open spaces, broad boulevards, and a strong sports culture (congratulations to Bayern Munich by the way!) that really hooks me into visiting your city!

Excellent shots, my friend! Keep them coming (and I've subscribed to your thread too!) :hug:


----------



## DaveF12

those graffitis are really awesome and it's grand that you show that part of the city that visitors seldomly go and see.


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Some updates from Munich - Munich Airport


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Excellent MUC shots! I couldn't believe that you have a very modern airport that truly makes me want to hangout and take pics of... especially the travelators with very colorful walls (from the lights!) and an efficient-looking terminal with control tower. I truly desire such an airport that will not only wow visitors, but also bring in tons of money and goods to a city. Well done! :hug:


----------



## Pansori

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Excellent MUC shots! I couldn't believe that you have a very modern airport that truly makes me want to hangout and take pics of... especially the travelators with very colorful walls (from the lights!) and an efficient-looking terminal with control tower. I truly desire such an airport that will not only wow visitors, but also bring in tons of money and goods to a city. Well done! :hug:


MUC is ranked 2nd best airport in Europe and 6th worldwide by Skytrax. This is for a reason. I remember my own experience in MUC which was the shortest processing time (among with Changi of Singapore) I have ever experienced despite the size. It is one of the best airports in the world and photos may not even show that.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Pansori said:


> MUC is ranked 2nd best airport in Europe and 6th worldwide by Skytrax. This is for a reason. I remember my own experience in MUC which was the shortest processing time (among with Changi of Singapore) I have ever experienced despite the size. It is one of the best airports in the world and photos may not even show that.


No wonder why it is among the best in the world... and I truly want to emulate that airport myself. It's just that, I wonder how much effort will be needed to make such architecturally-inspiring and efficient structures, and I envision it myself because I know cities deserve such airports that put business and people first than politics and self-interest.


----------



## Kevlargeist

Agreed, MUC is fantastic, sleek and handsome as **** and everything runs smoothly fine.

Going to spend the coming winter semester in Munich btw, at the LMU. These pics don't necessarily make me any less impatient and eager in that regard.


----------



## Surname47

good pictures.


----------



## Munichpictures1970

From Tonight


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Munich/Giesing Street Art


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice new photos from Munich


----------



## LSyd

great airport shots

-


----------



## Munichpictures1970

BMW Welt @ Night


----------



## Dr.Luay

^^ amazing Munich .. lovely photos ..


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Those night images look really amazing, especially the roadway photo with a lot of lights (I wonder what part of the city is that located) and the BMW Welt photos (the BMW Building looks amazing architecture-wise, shaped like a telescope facing up). Along with those, yes, I can see tons of colorful graffiti against a backdrop of green and the railways, and I'm amazed at how you took those night shots... not only those are colorful, but those reflect the city's dynamic stance. Love them all once again! :hug:


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Some more pics from Munich - BMW Welt


----------



## RobMarPer

Marienplatz


----------



## aljuarez

What a great video! I love the updates too. Thanks guys! :banana:


----------



## RobMarPer

*Munich*


----------



## Pansori

^^
That's a brilliant video. Munich is an amazing city. After years of traveling and explorations I have to make a conclusion that it is my favorite city in Europe. I haven't planned my next trip to Germany yet (it will be some time next year) but I guess it will have to be Munich and Bavaria again.


----------



## marlonbasman

lovely night shots.


----------



## Aztecgoddess

*Munich in a rainy day...*

 
Ventana a Munich by Hera Alexandros, on Flickr


Munich by Hera Alexandros, on Flickr


BMW by Hera Alexandros, on Flickr


Vogue by Hera Alexandros, on Flickr


Renueva by Hera Alexandros, on Flickr


----------



## RobMarPer




----------



## Skrapebook

^^

5 of the most outstanding cities in the whole world!
GOD how much I love Germany!
Finest place on planet Earth! :bow:


----------



## RobMarPer

*Munich from above*


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Some updates


----------



## hugodiekonig

Hallo München! Gruß aus den Philippinen
Schön Stadt!!


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Allianz Arena


----------



## Nightsky

Great, would like to visit Munich!

Can't see the imageframe pictures though...


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, very nice photos from Munich :cheers:


----------



## ramakrishna1984

BMW Museum



















Image *Source*


----------



## LSyd

yay, i'm here now!!! too bad it's cloudy. 










-


----------



## MikkelAndersen

Does anyone know if Munich have any plans of reconstructing or simply build in an old style somewhere like e.g. in Dresden? I hope so. At least in the inner core.


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Some Updates!


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Some updates


----------



## amirsol

Great city


----------



## Skrapebook

One of the greatest - Not only in Germany but ever seen and experienced!


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Time for a Update!


----------



## Streetline

Just posted this in the german Streetscapes thread...

Maximilianstrasse in Munich, Bavaria:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Munich


----------

